# Darton Pro 3800 A MUST SHOOT!!



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i want to try one. they look great


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I ordered one to evaluate for the shop. If it is nice I will stock Darton. Kinda anxious to see/try it. I really have not heard anything bad about it yet.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*U will like*

Kahkon
I know u will like the Dartons. Nuff said by me,but lmk what u think when u get them in!


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

bought a black 2500 as a toy but i ended up shooting it better than my alphamax 35. it was a total surprise and very easty to keep timed due to the markings on the cam.


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> hmm from reading around 400 grs going 300 fps at 70 lbs really isnt that impressive is it??


"I'm shooting 312 fps with a 400 gr arrow" He'd probably be around 325-330 with a 350 grain arrow...that's pretty fast for a 28" draw.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*speed*



A_W said:


> "I'm shooting 312 fps with a 400 gr arrow" He'd probably be around 325-330 with a 350 grain arrow...that's pretty fast for a 28" draw.


Ya...if I drop the weight down to 5gph this bow smokes!! I like to shoot heavier arrows though. I shot a 380 +/- gr arrow just under 320. Its faster than my last years Monster 6 and I believe the draw cycle cannot be beat for these kinds of speeds. I likey!


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> Kahkon
> I know u will like the Dartons. Nuff said by me,but lmk what u think when u get them in!


I cannot wait to get it, it was shipped today, hopefully it won't take to long!!


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Without a doubt a sweet shooting bow!!!

My good friend is an authorized Darton Dealer and let me shoot this bad boy and it is a fantastic bow. Quiet, dead, accurate, and fast.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

trucker3573 said:


> hmm from reading around 400 grs going 300 fps at 70 lbs really isnt that impressive is it??


At 28" draw that is smoken. At 30" ibo 332fps. I need to shoot one of these. My son's pro-3000 shoots a 385grn. arrow 30" draw 70lbs. =328fps.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*Up*

Any other Pro 3800 reviews?? I'm still lovin mine!!


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Need to sell my 2500 so I can afford one :darkbeer:


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> hmm from reading around 400 grs going 300 fps at 70 lbs really isnt that impressive is it??


My Monster XLR8 is only shooting 307fps at 28"/70# with a 440 gr. arrow!

The real beauty of it though, I can shoot the 30 pin from 2yds out to 35yds and always be within 2 inches of the bull!!!

Not great for 3D but kills deer fine.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

A_W said:


> Need to sell my 2500 so I can afford one :darkbeer:


how much???


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, I am hooked...Well, well, 

Over the last six months scoured the East Coast of America in a quest to shoot every bow I could get my hands on. I was trying to decide what was the best high end bow out there. You know speed, smoothness etc. I couldn't find a Darton pro 3800. I decided to order one sight unseen to fill this void in my quest.

I have shot the high end speed bows for Darton, Hoyt, Mathews, Elite, Bowtech, Strother, Pse, and Martin (rytera).

I am here to tell you the Darton Pro 3800 is not only the best speed bow I have ever shot to date, it also does not shoot like a 6" brace height. It looks hot as hect to boot. It is accurate, easily tuned right down the middle and virtually vibe and hand shock free. Some claim that it is snatchy, it holds so solid at full draw it is a non issue. Even on let down it won't rip your arm off. It is balanced awesomely and does not feel heavy. I don't even realize the second string stop on the cable rod either. It is a non issue as well.

I would not hesitate to hunt or do 3d with this bow. I would go one step further and say the Darton pro 3800 is as smooth as most hunting bows on the market today. Find one and shoot it and I guarantee you will get that WoW feeling again. It actually meets its IBO as well.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

how does she kick. I had a darton last year and she kicked lick a mule. That bow was screaming fast though.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

HammyAbeer said:


> how does she kick. I had a darton last year and she kicked lick a mule. That bow was screaming fast though.


Like a feather smacking the side of your head, It does not kick at all....I never shot a Darton until this 3800...It is as smooth as my sons z7 on the shot and has a smoother draw. this out of a 350 fps bow. Don't take my word for it, got shoot one and see for yourself.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*Dartons rolling!*



Kahkon said:


> Like a feather smacking the side of your head, It does not kick at all....I never shot a Darton until this 3800...It is as smooth as my sons z7 on the shot and has a smoother draw. this out of a 350 fps bow. Don't take my word for it, got shoot one and see for yourself.


Kahkon
I knew u'd absolutly go bananas for the 3800...I did. This company will catch on fire again!! The word is getting out. Last week I bought a new M6 as well because I liked last years soo much. I was shocked again to shoot them side by side with the same set-up. The M6 is accurate and just as deadly as anything else...but it does not come even close in the draw cycle and balance in hand. And as I said before it's not as fast. It's crazy how smooth these 3800's are. I'm hooked too Kahkon. I'm gonna sell my brand new Monster 6 to get a camo 3800!! Guys n gals....you have to try a 3800 and see we are not blowin smoke up u know where. And if you don't want to spend your money..leave your wallet at home when u go to test drive one!! God bless ya'll and keep the reviews a comin!
Whack


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> Kahkon
> I knew u'd absolutly go bananas for the 3800...I did. This company will catch on fire again!! The word is getting out. Last week I bought a new M6 as well because I liked last years soo much. I was shocked again to shoot them side by side with the same set-up. The M6 is accurate and just as deadly as anything else...but it does not come even close in the draw cycle and balance in hand. And as I said before it's not as fast. It's crazy how smooth these 3800's are. I'm hooked too Kahkon. I'm gonna sell my brand new Monster 6 to get a camo 3800!! Guys n gals....you have to try a 3800 and see we are not blowin smoke up u know where. And if you don't want to spend your money..leave your wallet at home when u go to test drive one!! God bless ya'll and keep the reviews a comin!
> Whack


Ya, I am highly contemplating getting a camo one too. I am thinking about a 70lb camo bow, I have not shot 70lbs in years, but, this bow pulls so smooth.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*Upstet!!!*

I'm upset with my 3800!!...lol! I put on the Black Gold flash point sight and the pins don't get close enough together between 30-40! Sheesh..I'm shootin 400 axis apg's right at 400 grains. If I go any lighter in arrows I'll have to go 1 pin to 40 or single moveable. This bow rocks!! My buddy put Vapor Trail Strings on his and gained 8 fps!! I should be around 317 fps @ 28",70 lbs, and 400 grain Axis. As I said before...I likey. What kind of speed are u getting with your 3800? God bless ya'll and take!
Whack


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> I'm upset with my 3800!!...lol! I put on the Black Gold flash point sight and the pins don't get close enough together between 30-40! Sheesh..I'm shootin 400 axis apg's right at 400 grains. If I go any lighter in arrows I'll have to go 1 pin to 40 or single moveable. This bow rocks!! My buddy put Vapor Trail Strings on his and gained 8 fps!! I should be around 317 fps @ 28",70 lbs, and 400 grain Axis. As I said before...I likey. What kind of speed are u getting with your 3800? God bless ya'll and take!
> Whack



I did some tinkering tonight and got 333 with an almost ibo arrow 322 grains @ 64lbs 29" draw. Near as I can tell, I exceed the IBO of the bow. I opted to go with copper john for the no gap technology on their sight.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I have shot a number of Dartons in the past and have never been dissapointed. Seriously thinking of selling my Lefty Destroyer 350 and picking up a 3800.

FF


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*3800*

The Destroyer is a good bow for sure. Just for fun if I were you I'd try the Darton and see for yourself. I think you will like it!! If you test shoot 1 let us know what you think. Take care and God bless!!
Whack


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> i want to try one. they look great


I was actually in Windsor NY 2 weeks ago. I could have brought my Darton for you to try.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> I'm upset with my 3800!!...lol! I put on the Black Gold flash point sight and the pins don't get close enough together between 30-40! Sheesh..I'm shootin 400 axis apg's right at 400 grains. If I go any lighter in arrows I'll have to go 1 pin to 40 or single moveable. This bow rocks!! My buddy put Vapor Trail Strings on his and gained 8 fps!! I should be around 317 fps @ 28",70 lbs, and 400 grain Axis. As I said before...I likey. What kind of speed are u getting with your 3800? God bless ya'll and take!
> Whack


At 28"/70# on a 440gr. I can get right about 302fps. Set the first pin at 25 and its good from 5yds out to 28 never being off more than about 1 1/4"

But if I move it into 20 yds, its good from 8yds out to 22yds and never more than 1/2" off!

I like that kind of trajectory.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*5-6 brace height*



Nuwwave said:


> At 28"/70# on a 440gr. I can get right about 302fps. Set the first pin at 25 and its good from 5yds out to 28 never being off more than about 1 1/4"
> 
> But if I move it into 20 yds, its good from 8yds out to 22yds and never more than 1/2" off!
> 
> I like that kind of trajectory.


I also own a Monster. mines the 6" It shoots lights out. No way does it shoot ibo. Thats a fact with the my M6". My 3800 shoots ibo speeds @ factory! If they made a 5" bh I Like to have a lil comparison test! Comparing these 2 bows is like saying my Reezen is faster than your Dxt. Kinda beating a dead horse....don't you think...just a thought:wink:. I love my M6 and I'm glad u like your M5. Both great bows! God bless ya'll. Have a great weekend!
Whack


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*3800*

Any other 3800 reviews??


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*soon I hope*

looking to shoot one pretty soon. I will let you know when I do.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Bow shoots great, I think it has been mentioned before, but, the finish on the bow could be better...My black one is flawless but the camo ones need more attention to detail. They aren't to bad but could be better.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

whack n' stack is right about everything. that bow its so smooth, quiet, and fast. its hard to beat that bow.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Sold my D350 and my Pro 3800 should be here soon. I will do a comparison of the two when it arrives.

FF


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*you'll lik*

Fallfever.....there will be no regrets! Let us know what u think


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*3800*

shot the 3800 today and all I can say is "Im impressed". I have read many posts on AT about the bow but until you shoot it you just dont know. It was extremely smooth, quiet, and VERY quick (no chrono of course but I could tell). There is nothing about this bow that felt like a 6" BH bow to me. Im hoping to have one someday soon!


----------



## arnybpt_archer (Mar 24, 2006)

How does it compare to the 3500?? Does anybody know? Thanks


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*getting another 3800*

I can't help it.....I like the 3800 soooo much I'm selling the new Monster 6 to get one in camo 60-70. Can't wait!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

What is the valley like on the 3800? Can you creep a touch or will it want to rip your arm off?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Devilfan said:


> What is the valley like on the 3800? Can you creep a touch or will it want to rip your arm off?


Not much of a valley, but holds solid real well. If you do creep it is not like the cam and half system. It won't rip your arm off. It has a very smooth steady draw cycle. I would suggest you try to find one to shoot. You will be pleasantly surprised that a bow that fast holds, draws as smooth as most hunting designated bows. I don't know what magic Rex did on these cams but he did something right. They have the added bonus of everything, sight, rest tuning right down the middle.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

it usually takes up to 3 shots to tune the bow.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

pselover said:


> it usually takes up to 3 shots to tune the bow.


tuned another one last night....First arrow bullet hole through paper....Shot a second one to make sure...

That bow was @ 70 lb with an ibo arrow 30" draw and it shot 344 with a d loop and peep. I would say it easily exceeds its IBO of 350. This was from the factory too. All we did was put a d loop, peep, rest, sight and stab on it.

Copper john is going to make a ton of $$$ of this bow because of their zero gap technology. Your gonna need zero gap on those pins!!!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*Easy tune*

YA...these Dartons tune soooooo easy! For me, there is nothing to dislike with this bow! Hair splitting accurate bows as well!


----------



## preay (Jul 1, 2010)

I know the PRO3800 is awesome!!!!!! If anyone is shooting anything else then they are missing out.


----------



## hawaiihunter (Nov 22, 2008)

*Grip size*

How does the grip feel compared to other bows?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

hawaiihunter said:


> How does the grip feel compared to other bows?


Best grip I ever felt in my hands.....side plates....it comes with two different grips.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*Custom wood grip*

I got Bob Lambeth wood grips for mine. The stock are not bad but I love the feel of wood side plates!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Can you order the draw length modules directly from Darton or do you need to go through a dealer? What about sending a bow back for repair?


----------



## tugthrill (Mar 29, 2009)

Call customer service girl name is paula order mods the other week for my pro 3800 $31.00 shipped got in 3 days.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*sad day!*

..... I got to sell mine going to drop down to a 50# due to a hernia...sad sad sad day


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

whack n' stack said:


> ..... I got to sell mine going to drop down to a 50# due to a hernia...sad sad sad day


I would say it is time for a limb change.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*New 3800 coming!!*

I'm jacked..My new 3800 should be here next week. I cannot say how easy these bows tune. 5 shots for bullets would be a stretch. They tune right down the middle. Will get to try it on Ontario bear! Can't wait.


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

Picked mine up on Sat, I wish I would have looked at these sooner as they are a dream to shoot. Fast, dead in your hand, and quiet, you guys need to shoot one before picking up something else.:wink:


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Devilfan said:


> What is the valley like on the 3800? Can you creep a touch or will it want to rip your arm off?




NO! It will not rip your arm off. I shot every speed bow at the ATA show this year. Mathews wasn’t there so I shot them prior to going. There is no bow even close to the Pro3800. And not just speed bows either. Now I own an AlienX that I like – a lot! And I view it as the bow of the year for 2009. It is not as smooth and quiet as the Pro3800. Shoot ‘em side by side! I do every day. Don’t take my word for it though. Make no mistake about it both are great bows.
This Darton easily is the bow of the year for 2010. Hands down. Period. It is better than last years Pro3500 by far. I know that if I tweek it and put a teflon cable slide, Meta peep, loop, and use the Scorpion Venom products I’ll easily get 10 to 15 fps over advertised IBO. Out of the box it was 1 fps over IBO. That is with the stock strings. I have one and it is by far my favorite bow. (I had the Pro3500 last year. It was the first new Darton I had purchased in a couple of years.) 
FYI I have and enjoy shooting 2 Mathews bows as well, the C4 and the Prestige. I am not a Darton ‘fanboy’. I just sent my Gander Mountain Tech Hunter Extreme (by Diamond/Bowtec) to my nephew. I made that bow when I was out at Bowtec. I really like that bow as a cold weather shooter for its’ smooth draw. If Jake doesn’t like it then I will get it back and keep it for December hunts here in Michigan!
What you will experience when you shoot this bow side by side will speak volumes. If you can’t find a dealer near you PM me and I’ll make it happen for you! Shoot it against any of the other bows and see for your self. I went to their shooter booth/area at the ATA show sceptical and came away amazed. 
My buddy Mike shoots for them and set his up for me to shoot when I got home. It blew me out of the water. It simply is the best shooting compound bow ever. Try it. See for your self. I had to get one! And I am glad I did!


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

whack n' stack said:


> I got Bob Lambeth wood grips for mine. The stock are not bad but I love the feel of wood side plates!


Are his as thin as the plastic side plates that come with the bow?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Mac of Michigan said:


> Are his as thin as the plastic side plates that come with the bow?


No, they are not quite that thin.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

i got to chime in as i just got one too. Went to the shop yesterday to try it and actually REALLY loved it, loved the lack of recoil and shot noise.

Likes : Amazing Cam system, Smooth, Valley is nice, Speed, looks awesome.

Dislikes : Do not really like the grip(my all-time favorite is a hoyt grips with no sideplates) i shoot without the plates. The wall could have been slightly more solid(i'm thinking solid like the binaries with stops on limb, THAT is a wall).

I tried the 65% letoff options, it's some kind of a plastic shim you bolt to you module's cable stop. it makes the valley ungodly short (reminds me of an Omen i had), but makes for a nice feel for backtension shooters.

Mine is 27"/60#. Measured 27 3/16" out of the bow and exactly 27" with the 65% LO option. The draw weight peaks at 63#. At 27"/62# it launch a 305 grains arrow at a freaking 318 fps, with peep and loop. Right at the top of the IBO rating with peep on. I got to say i'm impressed. Just for comparison i had a 27/70 Omen and with an IBO arrow it did 324 fps through my chronograph. I'm glad to finally see a bow(beside my AM32), that meet it's IBO rating through my chronograph.

I tuned it today with a limbdriver and Victory X-RingerHV 350, and i got a perfect hole with 3 shot.

All i have to say is that this bow impress me like i've never been before, even though i do not like the grip.

I sincerely think it's the best hunting/3d bow out there and it's the first time i make this statement!

You guys NEED to try this bow

I'll probably sell my AM32 to get a 70# for hunting.


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got mime shooting a 408 grn Beman ICS 400 at 320 fps with 29" draw, 70lb and have shot a 375 grn GT at 330 fps. This bow is the best I have ever shot! Once you pick one up and feel how comfortable and ballanced it is it is hard to put down. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*I'm hooked!*

I got my new 3800 (2nd one) a few weeks back. Same for me and others as before 3 shots to tune. I also find refreshing that the stock strings hold up very well. I've had zero problems with peep rotation or creep in the strings. The accuracy, draw, balance, and speed culminate to make the very best "speed bow" available! But wait, this bow does not even come close to behaving like a speed bow!!! It draws smoother than my Mathews Reezen and is way faster. Guys n gals.....Darton's back and we who have chose to shoot their new products are on the leading edge of a archery revolution! I can't wait to see what is next! I get to try to unleash the 3800 on a black bear in Ontario in 1 week. I'm pumped! Once again..bravo Darton! You have a extremely happy customer! Even if you are stuck on your brand of bow I encourage you to shoot one and see for yourself...don't bring the wallet if you don't want to drop some cash:wink:


----------

